# Remise à zéro d'un macbook



## Np7 (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous! 

Voilà, je dispose d'un macbook depuis maintenant 2ans et j'aimerais lui donner un coup de jeune! Du coup, j'ai déjà transféré tout mes documents sur un disque dur externe : je voudrais maintenant remettre à zéro mon macbook  

Bien entendu, je veux toujours mon système d'exploitation hein  Qu'il soit en fait comme lors de mon achat 

Merci de vos prochaines réponses!


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour retrouver ton MB tout beau tout neuf comme au début : formatage avec tes DVD livrés d'origine (et une bonne sauvegarde à coté et ne pas utiliser l'assistant migration).
Puis tout réinstaller à la main.

Après, la question pourrait être "pourquoi vouloir le remettre à zéro ?"


----------



## Np7 (20 Juillet 2012)

J'avais vu sur certains sites des personnes qui disaient d'insérer le CD d'installation, de presser sur "C" pendant le démarrage puis de sélectionner "utilitaires" puis "effacer"... ?

En fait c'est pour pouvoir tout effacer ce qu'il y a dedans, le désencombrer de tout et pouvoir repartir pour cette année qui vient avec un macbook plus light! Je me suis dit que ça lui ferait du bien!


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Juillet 2012)

ça peut...
Mais c'est pas forcément nécessaire...

Tu ressens des ralentissements fréquents ?

Sinon, oui la manip c'est ça : tu insères le DVD puis tu redémarres en maintenant la touche C enfoncée.
Ensuite tu vas dans l'Utilitaire de Disque, etc.


----------



## Np7 (20 Juillet 2012)

Oui, parfois!

C'est surtout que je viens de finir une partie de mes études et que, au lieu de devoir effacer manuellement tout mes documents (que j'ai transféré sur un disque dur externe) dont il resterait sûrement une trace, je voudrais plutôt pouvoir le "remettre à zéro"!

Sauf si vous pensez qu'il y a plus simple ? Mais bon, ça m'apparaît être la meilleure solution!

Par contre, si c'est le cas, il faudrait juste m'expliquer la marche à suivre dans les détails


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Juillet 2012)

Boh, si ça te tente, de toutes manières tu ne risques pas grand chose 

Et pour le faire c'est par ici


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juillet 2012)

Np7 a dit:


> C'est surtout que je viens de finir une partie de mes études et que, au lieu de devoir effacer manuellement tout mes documents (que j'ai transféré sur un disque dur externe) dont il resterait sûrement une trace, je voudrais plutôt pouvoir le "remettre à zéro"!


Dis toi bien que ce ne sont pas les fichiers dans Documents qui vont réduire la vitesse de ta machine.

Peut être les fichiers cache (qui peuvent s'effacer en utilisant Onyx, en redémarrant en mode single User) peut faire du bien.Vérifier le dd aussi


----------

